# No throttle response after rebuild. Duh!!!



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Well after having done the engine breakin on my 67, I took it out last weekend to seat the rings. I Couldn't believe the lack of power. Thought I may need to adjust the valves or something. So I brought it home and parked it and was contemplating my next move when, I thought to myself that the throttle pedal didn't quite feel the same as it had in the past. Now it being a year and a half since I drove it last I called my wife in the garage to help with my mistress lol. Anyway I ask her to step on the pedal to the floor, and I proceeded to see if I had anymore throttle left on the carb and wahala. I had 3/4 of carb throttle left.so I started looking for the reason I wasn't getting the full throttle response. The answer was right in front of me. Get this. Instead of putting the front little barrel (for lack of a better word) in the cable bracket notch, I put the back. So I put it back correctly Then had my wife step on the pedal again. And all was well again. I couldn't believe I did that. Stuff like that worries you after tinkering with internal parts on a rebuild lol. But thank God it started on the first click and ran well other than this issue. Looking forward to taking out this weekend having a full throttle at my disposal. I started removing the screw on the bracket to change the cable when I decided to take the pic. I could have used all the emojis in this post. But didn't know how to access them on my phone.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

RMTZ67 said:


> Well after having done the engine breakin on my 67, I took it out last weekend to seat the rings. I Couldn't believe the lack of power. Thought I may need to adjust the valves or something. So I brought it home and parked it and was contemplating my next move when, I thought to myself that the throttle pedal didn't quite feel the same as it had in the past. Now it being a year and a half since I drove it last I called my wife in the garage to help with my mistress lol. Anyway I ask her to step on the pedal to the floor, and I proceeded to see if I had anymore throttle left on the carb and wahala. I had 3/4 of carb throttle left.so I started looking for the reason I wasn't getting the full throttle response. The answer was right in front of me. Get this. Instead of putting the front little barrel (for lack of a better word) in the cable bracket notch, I put the back. So I put it back correctly Then had my wife step on the pedal again. And all was well again. I couldn't believe I did that. Stuff like that worries you after tinkering with internal parts on a rebuild lol. But thank God it started on the first click and ran well other than this issue. Looking forward to taking out this weekend having a full throttle at my disposal. I started removing the screw on the bracket to change the cable when I decided to take the pic. I could have used all the emojis in this post. But didn't know how to access them on my phone.


Funny...glad it was something simple....

By any chance, have you tested if you are getting complete 100% open throttle when the gas pedal is floored (I wonder how many actually test) ? I have found that I am not and am trying to figure out the easiest way to rectify.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I still was not getting full throttle after testing it in its correct placement, so I modified my bracket so I can go all in. Dont know if I am getting greedy now. Ill try it out this weekend.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

cij911 said:


> Funny...glad it was something simple....
> 
> By any chance, have you tested if you are getting complete 100% open throttle when the gas pedal is floored (I wonder how many actually test) ? I have found that I am not and am trying to figure out the easiest way to rectify.


 So adding the new notch about a 1/4 farther back gave me pretty much most of the throttle I had at the carb. Just did not get the chance to take it to the street this weekend. I cut it clean thru notched it,filed it and rewelded but, I think you could use a 1/8 or next smaller bit and drill it out in a line or something to that effect.


----------

